# owning an rv park



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Don't know if I'm on right forum but does anyone on here own an rv park.?Retiring in a couple of years and the wife an I are thinking of investing an making it a business venture. Any information or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

You should go work at one and get some free experince....then you know for sure, its a rental property so do you like dealing with people?


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Dosn't sound like retiring to me! Any good location is going to cost big bucks,
I 'd be nervous about return from day one! , I'd give my money to a professional, I know a good one and go to work for someone part time in a field that really interests you for a nice family business already established that
before retirement you could not work part time and cheap. My 2 cents


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd rather own a mini-storage center than an RV park. Far fewer people to deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## JAG (Aug 23, 2011)

Owning a RV park is a good investment in the right area i believe, but managing the RV park also is not retiring. I manage a RV park in the Austin area and i work for some great owners, and it's a 24 hr 7 days job, phone rings at all times and people are always knocking on your door. Find you a nice couple and let them manage the park for you would be my advice to you.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Why do you want to retire amd work all the time? Retirement is for doing what YOU want to do.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Build one with one set of hook-ups. Yours.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sugar Land YAK said:


> You should go work at one and get some free experince....then you know for sure, its a rental property so do you like dealing with people?


Thats the best answer


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2006)

*i got one for you*

google spoon bill rv park in smith point texas they are looking for some one


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

PM sent.


----------

